
A Man Who Invents Languages for a Living - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/2015/09/26/443170619/meet-the-man-who-invents-languages-for-a-living
======
6502nerdface
A fun and fascinating resource for anyone interested in artificial languages
is Mark Rosenfelder's Language Construction Kit [1]. And if you want to get
extremely into it, I highly recommend Paine's _Describing Morphosyntax_ for a
detailed tour of diverse grammatical systems from across the world [2].

[1] [http://www.zompist.com/kit.html](http://www.zompist.com/kit.html)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Describing-Morphosyntax-Guide-Field-
Li...](http://www.amazon.com/Describing-Morphosyntax-Guide-Field-
Linguists/dp/0521588057)

~~~
acheron
Oh yeah, I remember stumbling across the Language Construction Kit years and
years ago. What sticks with me is that all the language stuff on his site was
fascinating, and then I looked at the rest of his site and it turned out he
was more or less batshit insane. I guess maybe that's not unusual for someone
super-dedicated to a hobby.

------
cjhveal
David is a great guy. Before Dothraki and his other languages for hire, I
exchanged emails with him and he gave me a bunch of advice on my own
constructed languages.

~~~
gliese1337
Dittoed. I still exchange emails with him from time to time, and he still
gives good advice. And is just an overall nice guy. If you ever get a chance
to meet him in person, he's quite friendly.

------
macu
I've been interested in a conlanging IDE for a long time. Good moment to raise
the idea to others' attention?

The only general-purpose one I'm aware of is this:
[http://sulmere.tumblr.com/PolyGlot](http://sulmere.tumblr.com/PolyGlot)

